# Make A 23" Touch Screen Controller



## stonzthro (Sep 11, 2015)

I've used my iPad for controlling Logic for a few years now but have always been intrigued by Hans' and JXL's (and others) larger touchscreen interfaces. I'm not sure what they are using for software and I don't think it is commercially available, but I was able to at least get a very usable TouchOSC version up and running. 







>PROCEED AT YOUR OWN FINANCIAL RISK (though it works fine for me)<

Here's what I did:

1. Acer T23HL Abmjjz 23-Inch (1920 x 1080) Touchscreen Widescreen Monitor ($315.03 on Amazon)

2. 2015 Tronfy FULLY LOADED KODI 14.2 (XBMC) MX3 MXIII Google Android 4.4.2 Kitkat 4K TV Box ($71.59). I initially ordered a 2015 Newest MXQ but the touchscreen wouldn't work on it, and I accidentally bricked the thing because there was no way to tell how to update the drivers - don't go this route! Just get the one that works. There is one strange thing you'll need to be aware of - in "Settings MBox" (has nothing to do with AVID), under the advanced settings, you need to have "Application request to change orientation" checked. Once TouchOSC takes control and changes the orientation of the screen, it will stay that way until you restart, which means looking at things sideways - not a big deal for me since I only use this for TouchOSC. I have mine running through my ethernet so it is really fast.

3. TouchOSC for Android ($4.99 I think) - graphical interface creator. Set the template to this and then create what you need. Save the file someplace safe, and upload it to TouchOSC - for how to do that (it is pretty simple) see http://hexler.net for setup and transfer info.





4. OSCulator ($19.99) - I could not get TouchOSC's software to properly send key commands to my Mac, but OSCulator works perfectly. Once you create your layout in TouchOSC, head over to OSCulator, wiggle or touch your controller button or slider, and a controller will populate in the message column. Then select the event type, value (MIDI CC, MIDI Note, Key combo, meta events, etc...), and MIDI channel, if necessary (useful for SkiSwitcher2 for Logic users). 




Once you have this all set up, you'll need to save this file somewhere safe and have OSCulator running in the background each time you launch the controller on your android TV box. 

There you have it, for $411.60, you can have a 23" touchscreen controller. I'm sure you could use Lemur, but I've not delved into that yet.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 11, 2015)

So far, I just cannot seem to enjoy the tactile experience of dragging my fingers across a screen rather than moving a physical fader or knob.


----------



## dgburns (Sep 11, 2015)

I have three ipads now,and part of the daily routine is cleaning the suckers of the finger oil/smudge that accumulates.But while I loved real faders,i will mix with fingers if need be,and sometimes use one of those "pens" if my fingers get sticky on the surface(like stupid me pressing too hard just before a fader ride).I also don't like the fact sometimes the fader goes out of touch mode and you have no feel to let you know that,so must keep looking at the screen to make sure touch is still active.I think it's the tips of the fingers being caloused by playing strings etc.
Nice work with the larger touchscreen,was itching to go that route,but decided on three ipads instead,now that I figured out how to switch pages/tabs from one ipad to the others.Also while all three run the same template,I can move one ipad off to be a daw controller if need be,so I found that more flexible in my setup.
Osculator is the key to my setup,with lots of applescripting and osc routing at the heart of the whole enchilada.You can send one osc message out to osculator,and have osculator double (or more) to send out different things.that way you can hit one button and a few things happen from the one message.(like switch interface on another ipad and send a keystroke to daw or applescript or whatever).While do able in Lemur,it takes up too much memory and doing this in osculator allows for it on the mac with little memory hit.internal lemur memory on ipad is low.
In my setup,I've needed to assign static ip addresses to the ipads,so I can have them all talk properly and consistently.Best way to do that is by way of your router.Find the MAC address and define it as a static manual one,as this is not possible to do on the ipad itself.Not sure about Android boxes however.
great fun this stuff...


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't really care for sliders on glass that much either Jay, so the ones I set up are for mic positions, which I don't automate very often. What I do really like is being able to hide tracks in my template, and have those key commands I can never seem to remember, at my fingertips. Logic's iPad app is pretty good for many things, but the key command buttons are too large for my taste. Whatever your route (3 iPads is a lot of controlling going on - I'm impressed!), I just thought this would be good info to have here since I'm sure other people are interested in doing something similar, and for so cheap!


----------



## dgburns (Sep 11, 2015)

It's not alot really,one ipad is dedicated to articulations as it has alot of pages.The other two it's more about having one mostly on the fader page,and the other for those shortcut keys etc.

just got tired of always changing pages when i had only one ipad.

but a larger display could solve that....


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 11, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> I don't really care for sliders on glass that much either Jay, so the ones I set up are for mic positions, which I don't automate very often. What I do really like is being able to hide tracks in my template, and have those key commands I can never seem to remember, at my fingertips. Logic's iPad app is pretty good for many things, but the key command buttons are too large for my taste. Whatever your route (3 iPads is a lot of controlling going on - I'm impressed!), I just thought this would be good info to have here since I'm sure other people are interested in doing something similar, and for so cheap!



I understand, but when I look at that, there is just nothing that makes me think, "Ooh, I want that!."
But I am sure a lot of people, probably, most, do.


----------



## pmountford (Sep 11, 2015)

I think it's one of those things to try for yourself. A couple of months back I bought a 23" Philips touchscreen monitor to replace the iPad but I ended up sending it back. It felt MASSIVE on the desk and took a load of space (next to the MCU). So it got returned and after much deliberation I ended up with a cheepo Hannspree 13.3 tablet that has loads of macros programmed in (thanks to JunkyXL vids) and the iPad sits next to it controlling the SF and other sample libs, both running Lemur. Do they have their quirks - you bet, but running macros on the Hannspree really streamlines Cubase control and input very nicely - highly recommended and relatively cheep (approx £150). Having said all this I await a decent 15" or 18" tablet (ie. a device that is 1/2" thick with a small bezel)


----------



## Bunford (Sep 11, 2015)

Gotta say that I am loving this. I too got enticed by Hans' and Tom's touch screens!

I have been thinking of setting up my iPad with TouchOSC to do it as i do not want to use faders and knobs. I would use it more similarly to Tom Holkenborg, in that he has buttons to show/hide different tracks and instruments to keep the focus on one section when working in the arranger or the mixer. This, to me, seems like a much more appealing use of a touch screen MIDI device as faders and knobs on a touch screen have never done it for me.


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 11, 2015)

If you use Cubase, look into Composer Tools - it is programmed for Lemur and works great on iPad!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool! Slightly off-topic but still in the realm of tactile control...how are you liking the Console 1?


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 11, 2015)

I love Console 1 - there are quirks to it, like selecting tracks, but once you have your template set up, it is a breeze to use and sounds great!


----------



## Whatisvalis (Sep 11, 2015)

booking marking this, love Lemur, but I find the iPad too small.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 14, 2015)

Very cool, thanks. I've been looking into systems like this. Someone else used a DIAOTEC MX3 TV box and 
HannsG HT231HPB touchscreen, but I think the latter is only available in the UK.


----------



## benatural (Dec 3, 2015)

Resurrecting this older thread. I'm contemplating doing this as well. When I look at pictures of the Acer T23HL Abmjjz, it looks like it has a large pane of glass that extends past the bottom that's used as a stand. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.VT2AA.A01

Did you remove the top glass part?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 3, 2015)

benatural said:


> Resurrecting this older thread. I'm contemplating doing this as well. When I look at pictures of the Acer T23HL Abmjjz, it looks like it has a large pane of glass that extends past the bottom that's used as a stand. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/UM.VT2AA.A01
> 
> Did you remove the top glass part?



It's just a piece of plastic that can be unscrewed. You can also remove the arm on the back to get it to lower angles. Mine is sort of resting on a book to get a low angle until I can find something to properly hold it up.


----------



## benatural (Dec 3, 2015)

That's what I had hoped you'd say. Thanks for the information! Going to order one now.


----------



## samphony (Dec 4, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> It's just a piece of plastic that can be unscrewed. You can also remove the arm on the back to get it to lower angles. Mine is sort of resting on a book to get a low angle until I can find something to properly hold it up.


How "laggy" is the acer?


----------



## Christof (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks very cool and handy!
But maybe @Rctec aka HZ want's to tell us a bit more about his touch interface.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 4, 2015)

samphony said:


> How "laggy" is the acer?


I don't notice any lag


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 4, 2015)

Christof said:


> Looks very cool and handy!
> But maybe @Rctec aka HZ want's to tell us a bit more about his touch interface.



JXL talks about it in his tutorial series. It's really no different from TouchOSC, Lemur, Emulator Pro, or a Max patch. At the time, none of these tools were really around so Mark Wherry developed it but now it's all commercially available. So there really isn't anything for him to tell more about. If you want to see the commands that they have, just look up pictures.


----------



## Christof (Dec 4, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> So there really isn't anything for him to tell more about. If you want to see the commands that they have, just look up pictures.


It amuses me each time when a question is directed to HZ, other members know what he will tell us and what not 
But I will look at the pictures.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 4, 2015)

[QUOTE="Gerhard Westphalen, post: 3916695, member: 9286"Mine is sort of resting on a book to get a low angle until I can find something to properly hold it up.[/QUOTE]
I put mine on an ikea laptop stand - fits perfectly and the angle is great. Christof, I don't remember RTec ever really talking about it much, but there is a great article about Mark Wherry online (sound on sound?) where he goes into detail on how he has created Hans' touchscreen.


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 5, 2015)

Christof said:


> It amuses me each time when a question is directed to HZ, other members know what he will tell us and what not
> But I will look at the pictures.



Gerhard is probably right, though. What can you do with information about software you're not likely to encounter?

It's interesting, but in the same way that the NED Synclavier was "interesting".


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 5, 2015)

Just to mention it: Cintiq 27QHD 2560 x 1440
http://de.shop.wacom.eu/produkte/cintiq/special-offers-cintiq/cintiq-27qhd-touch-corel-painter-2015/882?sPartner=Google-Shopping-Ads&gclid=CLjp1KzsxckCFWITwwodMSAFSw

But these are more sensitive and meant for painting, so they are rather expensive.
It comes with either a Windows or iOS System.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got an Acer touchscreen, and I'd say it's a little laggy. But it's huge improvement over the dell I had before.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been using an iPad and Hannspree 13.3" tablet but I've been finding more and more functionality/shortcuts /controls to put on the screen that I've caved in and bought one of the last Acer T232HL I could find in Europe (fingers crossed it actually turns up). So the next purchase to make this work is the Android box - is there a consensus on what works (I'm with Lemur) or doesn't to hook upto the monitor?

Also, when I was using the Hannspree Android tablet it worked fine except that the native resolution (1920x1080) couldn't be recognized and Lemur had to use 960x540. The problem with this is that there is a minimum button size in Lemur so with the incorrectly recognized resolution meant that the buttons could never be made small enough (min size is something around 48 pixels I think in the Lemur editor - which in effect is taking up 96 real pixels). I wanted to make sure that this problem doesn't exist on whatever is going to host Lemur - so what Android boxes are you using other than the


> 2015 Tronfy FULLY LOADED KODI 14.2


 mentioned above?


----------



## benatural (Dec 11, 2015)

In a similar boat as you. Can't find the tronfy in stock anywhere but did some research and found that this box will output touch to a touchscreen monitor:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/RKM-MK902II-2G-16G-RK3288-A17-Quad-CPU-Android-4-4-TV-Media-Box-XBMC-Bluetooth-/231602664831?txnId=1257599145013


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 11, 2015)

Another forum member is putting one together and has not had much luck with the Android box he bought. All I can say is be prepared to try a few - I had to go through two to find one that worked.

It appears the one I purchased it no longer available, there is a 4k version of the same box you could try.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 11, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> Another forum member is putting one together and has not had much luck with the Android box he bought. All I can say is be prepared to try a few - I had to go through two to find one that worked.
> 
> It appears the one I purchased it no longer available, there is a 4k version of the same box you could try.



Are you talking about me? 

Ya, mine didn't work. I got one from "Goobang" which is pretty much the only one which Amazon carries in Canada and it didn't work. I searches locally but couldn't find any. I think I'll wait for newer devices before trying again (or just get an iPad). I even tried installing the OS from Tronfy but the developers of this one somehow managed to block access to recovery mode on the device. Even using the hardware button or apps which specifically boot the device into recovery mode didn't work so there was no way to install a different version of Android.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 11, 2015)

So what is the problem with these Android boxes? Are they not running the Apps, not integrating wirelessly or are they not responding to the monitor?
Could I ask what models have failed to work so far?


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 11, 2015)

No, I wasn't Gerhard, but we can throw you in there too. 

There are problems using manufacturer's updates for boxes not created by them - that's how I 'bricked' my first one and I strongly advise against it. 

The main problem is these boxes are very cheap, so be prepared to try a few before you get one that works - several are shipped broken. Also do your research and find a manufacturer that has a website. Tronfy is the one I found to work and have an actual presence. You likely will need to do an update to get the touchscreen capabilities, as it is a recent addition to the OS.

I posted one that works, but seems to be discontinued. Also, mine works wirelessly and through ethernet, but I use ethernet.

I posted the box that didn't work for me - if you have tried a box that didn't work, but appeared to be functional, please post!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 11, 2015)

Sorry, my bad. I misread your intial post - indeed you did say which didn't work, thanks.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 11, 2015)

From what I hear either you plug in the touchscreen and it works right away or it doesn't work regardless of what you do. There doesn't seem to be any middle ground of changing settings etc to get it working.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 11, 2015)

If your box has the correct OS on it, yes. If not, you have to load it on.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 11, 2015)

By that do you mean the correct version of the Android OS? Presumably that depends on what either Lemur or TouchOS needs?


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 11, 2015)

No - earlier Android TV OS didn't have touchscreen capability. I think it came in around April, but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 12, 2015)

did anybody try to use a touch screen as a second monitor on Mac and this software? https://smithsonmartin.com/products/emulator-pro/


----------



## pmountford (Dec 12, 2015)

Just ordered this generic MX3 box. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121684909694
Will report back in a couple of weeks on whether it works or not...
I'll be interested to see if this comes with the Android TV OS that handles touchscreen.

@babylonwaves Someone on this forum mentioned that they use the Smithsonmartin software a several months back when I was first looking for a touchscreen solution. Can't remember who though, sorry.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 12, 2015)

I went back to the smithsonmartin site. the software is Windows only. back when I stored the bookmark I wanted to get a Windows tablet for that task. so, just ignore my post above please


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 12, 2015)

babylonwaves said:


> I went back to the smithsonmartin site. the software is Windows only. back when I stored the bookmark I wanted to get a Windows tablet for that task. so, just ignore my post above please



I'm the one who uses Emulator Pro which runs on my slave. I'm wanting get either an Android TV box or iPad to replace it because I prefer the look of Lemur and it offers more features.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 13, 2015)

in any case this will be my project for the winter. tablet or touchscreen. I have an iPad mini with touch Osc right now. as great as it is, I need more screen estate ...


----------



## benatural (Dec 14, 2015)

I just got the android box I ordered and touch works without any problems. Plug and play. Still haven't tried Lemur or TouchOSC (actually not sure which one to get yet), but so far so good. Here's what I bought:

RKM MK902II RK3288 Quad Core Android Mini PC TV Player

EDIT - Don't get this one, it doesn't change screen orientation and won't work with TouchOSC.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 14, 2015)

Lemur has resolution issues - there is a workaround, but I'm not sure what it is. TouchOSC and OSCulator are great and very simple to use.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 15, 2015)

Is it just Lemur that sometimes detects the wrong resolution? If TouchOSC works fine then will try that. Here's what I read :

"I have Lemur running on a 1920x1080 27" ASUS touchscreen with a Tronfy Android box. The NOMone resolution changer fixes the problem of the wrong resolution, but this needs to be rerun every time the system is switched on. " 

From the Liine Lemur forum:
https://forum.liine.net/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4757&hilit=android&start=10


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep, that's the workaround. I didn't know about that until after I had already set up my touchOSC template. TouchOSC size is really easy to adjust.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 15, 2015)

I just noticed that Trevor Morris switched from a huge asus Android/Windows tablet to the acer touchscreen so I think he must be running it off of a TV box now. I contacted the guy who runs it all for him to see if he'd be able to tell me which one they're using. Hopefully I'll hear back from him.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 15, 2015)

Let us know what he says.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 15, 2015)

synthetic said:


> Let us know what he says.


I hadn't made the connection  oops


----------



## benatural (Dec 15, 2015)

Encountering some strangeness with TouchOSC and resolutions. Orientation appears to be flipped somehow when I sync to the touchscreen. In other words, what I see in the editor and what I see on the touchscreen are the opposite. Best way for me to explain is through pictures

Editor:





Touchscreen:





Tried all the settings and options I can think of with no luck. Any of you fine folks encounter this problem? I wonder if this is due to a limitation in the android tv box I picked up...


----------



## pmountford (Dec 15, 2015)

@benatural Not used touchosc yet so unsure if this helps but read @stonzthro first post in this thread where he mentions changing the orientation


----------



## benatural (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks pmountford. Looks like the android box i bought doesn't have the "Application request to change orientation" setting. The search continues!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like the Acer touchscreen arrives tomorrow. However, the Android MX3 is nowhere to be seen. Rather anxious to get this working as I'm missing not having the Lemur/Cubase shortcuts..


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 18, 2015)

did anybody try an Amazon Fire tv?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 18, 2015)

Synthetic suggested the Nexus Player so I'm going to get that as soon as I can find somewhere selling it here in Canada. I'm assuming that it won't have any issues with working with the touchscreen since it's a Google product.


----------



## benatural (Dec 18, 2015)

Just to let everyone know, I tried the MINIX NEO X8-H Plus and it doesn't work with a touchscreen. *sigh* Guess I'll try the nexus player next? Do you guys know if that one will work for sure?


----------



## webs (Dec 18, 2015)

I have no experience with these, though I have used a few of his plugins. For controlling DAW there's the slate mt and mti... http://www.slatemt.com/


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Synthetic suggested the Nexus Player so I'm going to get that as soon as I can find somewhere selling it here in Canada. I'm assuming that it won't have any issues with working with the touchscreen since it's a Google product.



DON'T do the Nexus player, Lemur doesn't run at all. My next plan is to try the Nexus player with hacked firmware. I've had Lemur running on a Tronfy MX3 and on a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CGZ4H8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (YCCTEAM Beelink i68) box. But both have the Lemur bug where it doesn't display in 1920x1080, Lemur thinks the resolution is 960x460. So you have to run NOMone resolution changer every time you start up. That's why I'm still looking for a better solution.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 19, 2015)

webs said:


> I have no experience with these, though I have used a few of his plugins. For controlling DAW there's the slate mt and mti... http://www.slatemt.com/


Yeah - this option is great for mixing, but I need it for other things, like seeing lots of key commands and faders for mic positions. The current state of the Slate screen is geared to mixing, though it does have a macro that will add a I-IV-V-I progression for you...


----------



## pmountford (Dec 19, 2015)

@synthetic As I'm still waiting for my MX3 I can't test this, but is it a case of just running NOMone or do you have have to start changing settings and there by being a bit of a chore each time you want to use Lemur?

Also, does TouchOSC determine the correct resolution - but just rotates it 90 degrees?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 19, 2015)

synthetic said:


> DON'T do the Nexus player, Lemur doesn't run at all. My next plan is to try the Nexus player with hacked firmware. I've had Lemur running on a Tronfy MX3 and on a https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CGZ4H8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (YCCTEAM Beelink i68) box. But both have the Lemur bug where it doesn't display in 1920x1080, Lemur thinks the resolution is 960x460. So you have to run NOMone resolution changer every time you start up. That's why I'm still looking for a better solution.



Did the Beelink i68 work out of the box with the touchscreen or did it require any settings to be changed? It's available in the Canadian amazon so if it works I'll order it right away. I don't mind running the resolution changer as long as it all works.

I tried running an android virtual box on my PC and the touch did work but the resolution was tiny and it wouldn't stretch it to go full screen.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2015)

Beelink works except for the resolution. I didn't try the NOMone resolution changer on that but I assume it will work. One I saw that the bug I had wasn't fixed I just boxed it back up for return.


----------



## benatural (Dec 19, 2015)

What's the drawback of the resolution changer? Do you habe to constantly fiddle with it?


----------



## benatural (Dec 21, 2015)

Another one that doesn't work with touch: PigflyTech MX3 MXIII Quad Core Android TV BOX 

Got another one on the way tomorrow :/


----------



## pmountford (Dec 21, 2015)

So the "MXIII Android 4.4 Smart TV Box Amlogic S802 MXiii Quad Core" has arrived. I plugged into the Acer touchscreen and... nothing. No touch response atleast. (Works fine when connected to W8 laptop.) Any pointers as to where to find how to enable this generic Android version 4.4.2 box?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 21, 2015)

pmountford said:


> So the "MXIII Android 4.4 Smart TV Box Amlogic S802 MXiii Quad Core" has arrived. I plugged into the Acer touchscreen and... nothing. No touch response atleast. (Works fine when connected to W8 laptop.) Any pointers as to where to find how to enable this generic Android version 4.4.2 box?


I'm pretty sure if it doesn't work out of the box, there's no way.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been reading up bits of info about adding touch capability and there seem to be a few steps:-

Modify hid-multitouch.c file
Re-build the kernel with the HID-MULTITOUCH option
Create an IDC file
I know nothing about programming Linux/Android environments or these Android TV boxes so unsure whether I'm going to go down this route and risk bricking the device..

On another note - are there any PC alternatives to Emulator Pro to controlling MIDI CC messages? Has anyone coded their own Windows solutions?


----------



## pmountford (Dec 21, 2015)

Answering my own question - I've just found this - XotoPad2. Looks quite basic (compared to Lemur) but still might do as a stop gap?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 21, 2015)

Emulator Pro isn't bad if all you need are basic buttons and faders. It just doesn't look as nice as Lemur or TouchOSC. There is a free one which I tried a while back but the GUI looked terrible. You can always create a Max patch (and I believe use your own graphics) but that'll take some patching. If you were to figure out how to use midi in your own program, then writing your own wouldn't be too bad although you'd probably have to do all of the editing in code and deal with the sizes and locations in pixels.


----------



## benatural (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got two more on the way tomorrow, I'll report back with my findings. I hope I find one that works soon, because the lack of touchscreen has been slowing me down! I sold my iPad to finance the touchscreen....


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 21, 2015)

benatural said:


> I've got two more on the way tomorrow, I'll report back with my findings. I hope I find one that works soon, because the lack of touchscreen has been slowing me down! I sold my iPad to finance the touchscreen....


You don't happen to have a spare Windows PC or laptop you could use while you wait to find one that work do you? I don't think Emulator Pro has a subscription license anymore but they probably have a demo you could use.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 22, 2015)

benatural said:


> What's the drawback of the resolution changer? Do you habe to constantly fiddle with it?



Yeah, it forgets the setting and you have to reset it every time it's powered on. It's a bug in Lemur that they won't fix. "We can't possibly test every system." Yes, but the app has a bug at 1920x1080. That's a common resolution.


----------



## benatural (Dec 22, 2015)

YCCTEAM Beelink i68 arrived today. Works fine with the touch screen, but am still getting the orientation issue. There's no "Application request to change orientation" option anywhere to be found. Even tried Lemur but ended up getting a refund because it was crashing every other time I opened the app. That said the resolution was and orientation was "almost" correct but not quite. Had to use the resolution changer, and yeah that's a massive pain to fiddle with.

Got one more box on the way... 5th time's the charm?


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 23, 2015)

synthetic said:


> "We can't possibly test every system." Yes, but the app has a bug at 1920x1080. That's a common resolution.



It doesn't appear to be resolution-specific. Lemur works fine on a 1920x1080 tablet I have here.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Dec 25, 2015)

What about this: 



It seems to have Android 5.1.1. Is it the case that newer is better, or is it more about having the right options compiled into the kernel of these appliances?

Is it easier to just get an Android touchscreen monitor like this one:



That would have to have the touch drivers enabled. I'm guessing there are non-yellow versions of this kind of thing.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 26, 2015)

i found that article: http://djtrax.us and he's using a MX III Android Box with a Acer 23" touchscreen. Looks like this could work right out of the box?


----------



## benatural (Dec 26, 2015)

Thing is there are a number of hardware makers that make what appear to be the same box. But for some reason the system settings are a little different with each one. 

For Touchosc you need that reorientation setting, and none of the boxes I picked up have had it yet...

Though thanks for the reminder because I've been meening to contact the person who wrote that blog to see what he bought.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2015)

I didn't have amy luck with the MX3 box so I thought I'd solve it from a different direction and create a Windows solution. It's early days yet but I've written a Windows app that imports my simple Lemur project (text, faders, multisliders and buttons only atm) and creates a corresponding matching window layout with these controls on it that map and transmit the loaded MIDI messages. I've not thoroughly tested it but its doing its job so far and means that I can use Lemur to create the layouts at full 1920x1080 resolution and run them on my Windows DAW. Can provide screenshots if anyone is interested although it is still a work in progress. Depending on interest I may consider developing it further.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 26, 2015)

pmountford said:


> I didn't have amy luck with the MX3 box so I thought I'd solve it from a different direction and create a Windows solution. It's early days yet but I've written a Windows app that imports my simple Lemur project (text, faders, multisliders and buttons only atm) and creates a corresponding matching window layout with these controls on it that map and transmit the loaded MIDI messages. I've not thoroughly tested it but its doing its job so far and means that I can use Lemur to create the layouts at full 1920x1080 resolution and run them on my Windows DAW. Can provide screenshots if anyone is interested although it is still a work in progress. Depending on interest I may consider developing it further.


Does it look like Lemur or does it have its own GUI?


----------



## benatural (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok I'm going to take another stab at this, but this time with Lemur. Problem with TouchOSC is that you need that re-orient setting in the box you buy, and I can't find one that has it. 

I was able to sort through the resolution issue for now with that Liine forum thread. I'll keep testing and report back with results, but so far so good using this http://www.amazon.com/RKM-Rikomagic-External-Supports-Miracast/dp/B00NMBMCW8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1451158615&sr=8-2&keywords=rkm+mk902ii (Android box).


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2015)

Here are 2 screengrabs - one of my current Lemur project and one with it imported into this Windows app I've built. There's abit of difference - but it's close enough to be able to create the initial template in Lemur and import it. I shall be testing it out next week to see whether it's all playing ball with Cubase and making sure it's sending the right MIDI commands.




My current Lemur project...




And now imported into this Windows program.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 26, 2015)

pmountford said:


> Here are 2 screengrabs - one of my current Lemur project and one with it imported into this Windows app I've built. There's abit of difference - but it's close enough to be able to create the initial template in Lemur and import it. I shall be testing it out next week to see whether it's all playing ball with Cubase and making sure it's sending the right MIDI commands.


Wow! I imagine a lot of people with Microsoft Surfaces would be interested in this. Not because there aren't other options available (like Emulator Pro) but because they could easily transfer their Lemur projects to other devices.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2015)

Hang on though - this is WAY SHORT of what Lemur can do (eg. scripting). As I mentioned before it only currently loads buttons, faders, multisliders and text (partly as that's all I use so far). But it's kinda handy to be able to use Lemur to edit the layout. Not sure how it's going to get on in real life talking with Cubase all on same machine - maybe there's an issue with focus switching between Windows. I'll find out next week.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 26, 2015)

pmountford said:


> Hang on though - this is WAY SHORT of what Lemur can do (eg. scripting). As I mentioned before it only currently loads buttons, faders, multisliders and text (partly as that's all I use so far). But it's kinda handy to be able to use Lemur to edit the layout. Not sure how it's going to get on in real life talking with Cubase all on same machine - maybe there's an issue with focus switching between Windows. I'll find out next week.


The reason I switched the touchscreen to my slave is that the mouse (and application focus) move to it whenever you touch so I'd constantly have to take the mouse back to Cubase. I heard that Windows 10 has some sort of feature that allows you to separate the mouse from the touch but I never looked into it.


----------



## dmsaunders (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello all - chiming in very late to the party on this.

I've bought a DELL S2240T to use as a touch monitor, and have just bought a MXIII M82 Amlogic S802 Quad - which, on reading this thread, I now realise will never work with touch.

So far it's looking as though the RKM Rikomagic box that @benatural mentioned earlier is the only one that works out of the box - $114 is fairly steep though!! Does anyone know whether the Tronfy box was similar? Out of stock right now so they're not displaying price unfortunately 

D.


----------



## benatural (Jan 20, 2016)

Quick update. I was able to find someone selling the Tronfy on ebay and got it today. No issues at all working with the Acer touch screen and it works great with TouchOSC. No orientation issues to speak of. I should say it took a LOT of effort to track this particular model down, but it is well work it. I'm in the US and had to search German ebay to find it. Shipped from China, and it took a while. German Amazon has it for sale, but they don't ship to the US. 

There are a couple of sites that claim to sell it, AliExpress and Tinydeal. I tried buying it from them and the seller was a very poor communicator and I ended up canceling the order after 3 weeks of waiting for it to ship. Buyer beware with those two websites.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 16, 2016)

pmountford said:


> Here are 2 screengrabs - one of my current Lemur project and one with it imported into this Windows app I've built. There's abit of difference - but it's close enough to be able to create the initial template in Lemur and import it. I shall be testing it out next week to see whether it's all playing ball with Cubase and making sure it's sending the right MIDI commands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you still using the Windows app, and do you like it?? I've been trying to find a decent controller app for my Surface Pro to no avail. But your app looks very promising!
Any plans for further development?


----------



## pmountford (Mar 16, 2016)

It has its querks and to be released commercially it would need alot doing to it. But it does what I need it to do which is basically send cc messages to control Cubase.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 16, 2016)

pmountford said:


> It has its querks and to be released commercially it would need alot doing to it. But it does what I need it to do which is basically send cc messages to control Cubase.



That's all I need. Guess I'll be learning how to program.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 16, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That's all I need. Guess I'll be learning how to program.



What is it about Emulator Pro that you don't like? I'd use it over having to program my own controller.

You could program something in Max which probably wouldn't take too long.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> What is it about Emulator Pro that you don't like? I'd use it over having to program my own controller.



The price tag.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 16, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The price tag.



Oh wow, the price must've gone up. I don't think I paid more than $100 a few years ago. They're constantly changing from a subscription to a one time license. 

You could get Max for a monthly license and then compile the patch so you don't need an active license to run it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Oh wow, the price must've gone up. I don't think I paid more than $100 a few years ago. They're constantly changing from a subscription to a one time license.
> 
> You could get Max for a monthly license and then compile the patch so you don't need an active license to run it.


Thanks. Will be something to look into.
For now I think TouchOSC running on an android emulator might be the go. Though currently it is displaying everything upside down inside Bluestacks. Will try Andy-Roid and report back.


----------



## mac88104 (May 9, 2016)

This one works with the Acer T232HL Touch Screen. And it cost around 50 dollars (Armlogic S812, 2G, 16G), here :
http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/MXIII-G-Android-5-1-Amlogic-S812-Cortex-A9-Quad-core-2G-8G-Bluetooth-4-0/32553066129.html

I received it this afternoon. It didn't work correctly at the beginning (tactile ok but behaving like a mouse), but now it's ok and I don't know why. But it works perfectly (I haven't tried Lemur though).


----------



## mac88104 (May 9, 2016)

I am afraid about turning it off because I don't know why it suddenly works. lol


----------



## mac88104 (May 9, 2016)

Ok...after reboot it doesn't switch anymore to touch mode. I'm stuck again in mouse mode. When it worked, a little tap on the screen and I switched in touch mode, and a movement with the mouse and I switched to mouse mode. But not anymore, arrrhhh...


----------



## mac88104 (May 9, 2016)

I got it ! It worked after I switched the screen on while the box was already on (my wife had accidentally switched off the screen) . I must first turn on the box, and then when it is launched on the home page, I turn on the screen and it works perfectly.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 21, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread as it seems to be the best for touchscreens on the forum! 

Would this touch screen / android box combo work well for a lemur setup? Thinking about going that route.


----------



## benatural (Feb 21, 2019)

It took me a dozen or so tries when I was trying to find the right combo of touch screen and Andriod tv. This was three or four years ago. I use mine with TouchOSC. Problem is that none of the Andriod tv's I tried to buy wouldn't switch orientation properly except one. It required a ton of trial and error. Maybe things have gotten better now.


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 2, 2019)

https://14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-VST.png

Happy to answer all your questions regarding SHERLOCK or WATSON.
Free demo versions, Manual and list of ALL commands available at:
https://14bitmidi.com


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## badhaircut (Jun 20, 2019)

24dBFS said:


> https://14bitmidi.com/SHERLOCK-VST.png
> 
> Happy to answer all your questions regarding SHERLOCK or WATSON.
> Free demo versions, Manual and list of ALL commands available at:
> https://14bitmidi.com



24cBFS - This looks really cool! What touchscreen monitors do you recommend for a mac computer? Do I need a specific video card to run a touchscreen monitor? I have a 2009, 5,1 Mac Pro, OS 10.12.6


----------



## 24dBFS (Jun 23, 2019)

badhaircut said:


> 24cBFS - This looks really cool! What touchscreen monitors do you recommend for a mac computer? Do I need a specific video card to run a touchscreen monitor? I have a 2009, 5,1 Mac Pro, OS 10.12.6



Hi badhaircut!
There are no special touch screens working with Apple computers. It is all about the drivers. Some companies provide extra drivers for OSX platform but most of them are not. Since the built in support for multi touch events in Windows 7 most companies are not interested in providing extra drivers for their products. My old Samsung touch monitor had drivers for both OSes but it is discontinued now.
There are 2 options for Apple users:
1). You can buy extra drivers for your particular touch monitor by checking if your model is supported here: https://www.touch-base.com/download the bad news is it will cost you about 130$$ per license last time I checked
2). You can just plug your touch monitor without any extra drivers and the touch events should be recognized as mouse clicks so it will have no multi-touch support and will move your mouse cursor to the spot you have touched. This can be annoying at times as you can imagine but this way you can use your touch screen without any extra drivers and for 99% tasks you need single-touch anyways.

The Touch-Base drivers are good if you have the budget though. There is an option in the settings to "anchor the cursor" meaning it will not follow the touch events plus the multi-touch functionality.
Too bad Apple is not interested in releasing the API for the touch but as we all know they are interested in iPad sales so this will not happen anytime soon.
In my opinion the touch on Windows works snappier and some of my clients use whatever old Windows machine (desktop or laptop) just for the touchscreen that uses SHERLOCK or WATSON to control Cubase or Nuendo on main OSX machine. With this setup I am selling my users an extra BOMENetworkPro license (thanks to my deal with BOME is it only 50% of the reg. price) and both systems are sending MIDI back and forth using this awesome little software.

No need for a specific graphic card for the touch screen, think of a touch screen as a regular monitor with some added functionality due to the recognition of touch events, everything else is the same as any other 3rd party computer monitor.

I hope this helps a bit. Please let me know if you have any other questions!
Cheers!
Karol - 14bitMIDI


----------

